# Sponsors?



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Allright heres my take on it.. You gotta be at the top of the ladder at as many shoots as possible..No major company will take someone for placing mid pack at 1 event it takes the person to be reconized and place well at alot of events..Major companies dont wanna but money into a person who only shoots 2 or 3 events a year. They want a guy who shoots alot of events , places well so to get there company's name out there.. Now on the other hand I know a guy who is a staff shooter for a bow company who placed last at every IBO shoot this year and this "Bow company" Gave him a shooter staff position..Oh what the heck DARTON. Now I dont know what deal is made or what he gets or not but I feel you have to earn the spot have the company come to you..Plus maybe he gets a $20.00 dollor rebate..I shoot with 2 top pro shooters in 3D and they get offers from major bow companies but he has been shooter of the year a few times and won Worlds and ASA shoots she has won worlds and shooter of the year a few times..they deserve it... Now AT has there Staff Shooters that shoot equipment for a company like strings , stabilizers if you like that product and wanna shoot for that company you can send them a resume of what shoots you have done and what you placed and what YOU can do for that company.. and also how you can promote there product.. Sponsors arnt all it's cracked up to be just keep shooting and practice hard and soon enough maybe a company will come to you..Best of luck..


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Best place to start is your local pro shop.See if he will put you on coop shooting staff.Good place to start and learn about sponsorships.When he has the reps come in ask him if you can be there to ask tham questions.Good luck


----------



## C4shooters (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks Guys for your advice! Keep it coming


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I just recently applied for a position on a shooting staff and i am a couple years younger than you, they told me that most want their staff to be shooting internationally and to be a bit older, and to check out the co op programs through local dealers. they say that is a good place to start.


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

Justin, 
one thing that will help is your place of employment, bringing you in contact with reps for different companies and such. talk to the guys at your shop, the guys you shoot with, and build your resume up, both shoot results and references. start at the bottom and shoot to the top. i got some people to introduce you to, (even some mattew shooters) that can also give ya some advice.


----------

